# [OT] Creative Bumping



## HalfElfSorcerer

Zzzz...so sleepy...falling...onto...keyboard...
*BUMP*
(Get the idea?)


----------



## Mr Fidgit

no


----------



## HalfElfSorcerer

I just want people to post whatever silly way they use of trying to hide/embellish the fact that their post is a BUMP.


----------



## Crothian

What if we have people actually post something relevant to the thread instead of bumping?


----------



## Mr Fidgit

you mean like posting a really short answer to a question you understand?


----------



## HellHound

I think that bumping is pointless if there is nothing to add to the topic at hand.


----------



## Thorntangle

Bumping - A Discourse on Messageboard Information Flow and Ettiquette.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

oops!

i meant to hit 'edit' not 'quote'


----------



## Jondor_Battlehammer

What's a "Bump"?


----------



## Crothian

Jondor_Battlehammer said:
			
		

> *What's a "Bump"?  *




It's when someone wants a thread on top, so others will reply to it.  That happens by posting something, and for some reason people post "bump" instead of adding to the topic.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

speak on it, Crothian!


----------



## Henry

The truest of bumps
Those posts of mindless purpose
We know how to make.


----------



## Achilles

Uhmmm.... 

*PMUB!*


----------



## Heathen72

*Sorry*

I meant to post this on another thread


----------



## Horacio

Follow Crothian advise, never say only "bump", add always something meaningful to the thread, even is a bit OT, and everybody will be happy


----------



## Zatana

Og ot eht pot fo eht egap!


----------



## Beowulf

Henry said:
			
		

> *The truest of bumps
> Those posts of mindless purpose
> We know how to make. *





Nice Hiyku!  (sp?)


----------



## Asheron

*bump*


----------



## Bagpuss

Asheron said:
			
		

> **bump* *




That of course is a classic.



> _Originally posted by Jondor_Battlehammer_
> *What's a "Bump"?  *




I thought this one was ironic.

My own bumps are of course iconic.


----------



## Horacio

You didn't understand... 

You musn't say bump, you must write something silly, like this message...


----------



## Bagpuss

I didn't say bump, I said bumps, refering to the two earlier bumps. But now you've gone and made me say it!!!! Damn you Horacio.


----------



## Asheron

LOL


----------



## poilbrun

I truly think this discussion is pointless...


----------



## Frostmarrow




----------



## Horacio

What was it? A blueprints, o.k., what for what?


----------



## Ravellion

*B*ut
*U*sing
*M*essages
*P*rofusely
*I*s
*N*ot
*G*ood!

Rav


----------



## HellHound

Or we could bump a la Pennywiz, and include interesting or humourous graphics vaguely related tot he point at hand.






_Edit: removed sig_


----------



## Bagpuss




----------



## HellHound

Horacio: the blue graphic is a traffic intersection.

_Edit: removed sig_


----------



## Bagpuss

HellHound said:
			
		

> *Horacio: the blue graphic is a traffic intersection.
> 
> Edit: removed sig *




No it isn't that's a 'traffic calming device' commonly known in the UK as a 'Sleeping Policeman', it consist of a raised hump in the road, to incourage cars to slow down.

_{Edit: Notice the cunning use of the word hump to avoid saying 'bump' in my post. Feck! I've just ruined it}_


----------



## Mr Fidgit

someone 'bumped' this to Meta?  that's the most creative one yet!


----------



## Ravellion

Yeah, now it will stay on the front page a lot longer... still, a lot less people will look at it now... 

Rav


----------



## Magic Rub

Bagpuss said:
			
		

> *I didn't say bump, I said bumps, refering to the two earlier bumps. But now you've gone and made me say it!!!! Damn you Horacio. *




Bagpuss I have seen a Cat Tattoo just like the one in your sig.









Oh and BUMP!


----------



## Psionicist

Guess what this is.


----------



## pennywiz

-


----------



## HellHound

Pennywiz - you freakin' r0x0r!


----------



## Magic Rub

Mr. Bumpy


----------



## pennywiz

-


----------



## orbitalfreak

dictionary.com 

bump   Pronunciation Key  (bmp)
v. bumped, bump·ing, bumps 
v. tr.
To strike or collide with. 
To cause to knock against an obstacle. 

To knock to a new position; shift: bumped the crate out of the way. 
To shake up and down; jolt: bumped the child on her knee; was bumped about on a rough flight. 

To displace from a position within a group or organization. 
To deprive (a passenger) of a reserved seat because of overbooking. 
To raise; boost: bump up the price of gasoline. 
Sports. To pass (a volleyball) by redirecting it with the forearms. 

v. intr.
To hit or knock against something. 
To proceed with jerks and jolts: bumped along slowly over the rocky terrain. 
Sports. To bump a volleyball. 

n. 

A blow, collision, or jolt. 
The sound of something bumping: heard a loud bump in the dark. 

A raised or rounded spot; a bulge. 
A slight swelling or lump. 
Something, such as unevenness or a hole in a road, that causes a bump. 
A rise or increase, as in prices or enrollment. 
One of the natural protuberances on the human skull, considered to have significance in phrenology. 
A forward thrust of the pelvis, as in a burlesque striptease. 
Sports. A pass in volleyball made by redirecting the ball with the inside of the forearms, especially when extended and held together. 
Slang. A shot of hard liquor, sometimes accompanied by a beer chaser. 

Phrasal Verbs:
bump into
To meet by chance: I often bump into him at the supermarket. 
bump off Slang 
To murder.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Imitative.] 

Source: The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition
Copyright © 2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company.
Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bump

\Bump\, v. i. [See Boom to roar.] To make a loud, heavy, or hollow noise, as the bittern; to boom. 

As a bittern bumps within a reed. --Dryden.
Source: Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary, © 1996, 1998 MICRA, Inc. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bump

\Bump\, n. The noise made by the bittern.
Source: Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary, © 1996, 1998 MICRA, Inc. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bump

\Bump\, v. t. [imp. & p. p. Bumped; p. pr. & vb. n. Bumping.] [Cf. W. pwmp round mass, pwmpiaw to thump, bang, and E. bum, v. i., boom to roar.] To strike, as with or against anything large or solid; to thump; as, to bump the head against a wall.
Source: Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary, © 1996, 1998 MICRA, Inc. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bump

\Bump\, v. i. To come in violent contact with something; to thump. ``Bumping and jumping.'' --Southey.
Source: Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary, © 1996, 1998 MICRA, Inc. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bump

\Bump\, n. [From Bump to strike, to thump.] 1. A thump; a heavy blow. 

2. A swelling or prominence, resulting from a bump or blow; a protuberance. 

It had upon its brow A bump as big as a young cockerel's stone. --Shak. 

3. (Phren.) One of the protuberances on the cranium which are associated with distinct faculties or affections of the mind; as, the bump of ``veneration;'' the bump of ``acquisitiveness.'' [Colloq.] 

4. The act of striking the stern of the boat in advance with the prow of the boat following. [Eng.]
Source: Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary, © 1996, 1998 MICRA, Inc. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bump

n 1: a lump on the body caused by a blow 2: something that protrudes [syn: bulge, hump, gibbosity, gibbousness, jut, prominence, protuberance, protrusion, extrusion, excrescence] 3: an impact (as from a collision); "the bump threw him off the bicycle" [syn: blow] v 1: knock against with force or violence; "My car bumped into the tree" [syn: knock] 2: come upon, as if by accident; meet with; "We find this idea in Plato"; "I happened upon the most wonderful bakery not very far from here"; "She chanced upon an interesting book in the bookstore the other day" [syn: find, happen, chance, hit, encounter] 3: dance erotically, as in "bump and grind": dance with the pelvis thrust forward 4: assign to a lower position; reduce in rank; "She was demoted because she always speaks up" [syn: demote, relegate, break, kick downstairs] [ant: promote] 5: remove or force from a position of dwelling previously occupied; "The new employee dislodged her by moving into her office space" [syn: dislodge, displace]
Source: WordNet ® 1.6, © 1997 Princeton University 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bump 

Increment. E.g. C's ++ operator. It is used especially of counter variables, pointers and index dummies in "for", "while", and "do-while" loops. 

(1994-11-29)
Source: The Free On-line Dictionary of Computing, © 1993-2001 Denis Howe 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bump

vt. Synonym for increment. Has the same meaning as C's ++ operator. Used esp. of counter variables, pointers, and index dummies in `for', `while', and `do-while' loops.
Source: Jargon File 4.2.0 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


bump

BUMP: in Acronym Finder


Source: Acronym Finder, © 1988-2001 Mountain Data Systems 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


bump

bump: in CancerWEB's On-line Medical Dictionary


Source: On-line Medical Dictionary, © 1997-98 Academic Medical Publishing & CancerWEB


----------



## Dinkeldog

Orbitalfreak wins the award for saying the least with the most words.


----------



## pennywiz

-


----------



## Airwolf

I like to feel the bumps! 

This link has not been approved by Eric's grandma.


----------



## Magic Rub

(8 Aug 2001, Texas) One recent midnight an Arlington publican was forced to refuse further alcoholic drinks to an intoxicated bar patron, known in those parts as a violent drunk. But the bartender noticed his inebriated state too late. 
The man threw a woman to the floor before he was subdued by other patrons, who ejected the troublemaker from the bar. The Sheriff was summoned. When squad cars approached the scene, they encountered an extra speed bump… The fleeing miscreant was passed out in the center turn lane of the highway adjacent to the bar. 

The deceased receives the "Best Imitation of a Speed Bump" Award


----------



## pennywiz

-


----------



## Mr Fidgit

ok, pennywiz

you are the *Sovereign Ruler of Creative Bumping*


----------



## Magic Rub

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *ok, pennywiz
> 
> you are the Sovereign Ruler of Creative Bumping
> 
> *





Well my my my, _b_ut isn't some one a keener, a bump praising a bump. Mr Fidgit, I'd say yo_u_'re the "Sovereign Ruler of Creative Bumping" However you're not, & so I will not say that. But  _m_y opinion matters little. _P_erhaps if you were a little sneakier next time, maybe make your bump a little more subliminal (heh heh heh_!_).


----------



## pennywiz

-


----------



## Magic Rub




----------



## FullTinCan

*Master's of the Bump d20*

Bump d20
"Requires the use of a Roleplaying Game Core Book published by Wizards of the Coast(R)" 


<-- Begin Open Game Content -->
Bump (INT; TRAINED ONLY)

Check: The character can make message board threads move to the top of the list of threads.


DC  Task
10  Bump a thread about a specific element of a game being broken.
15  Bump a thread about WotC layoffs.
20  Bump a thread that is a part of the bump game.
35  Bump a thread already closed by a moderator.
 

Special: You gain a +2 synergy bonus to Bump if you have 5 or more ranks in Profession (Meta-board poster).

<-- End Open Game Content -->


OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc ("Wizards"). All Rights Reserved.

1. Definitions: (a)"Contributors" means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)"Derivative Material" means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) "Distribute" means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)"Open Game Content" means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) "Product Identity" means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) "Trademark" means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) "Use", "Used" or "Using" means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) "You" or "Your" means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

2. The License: This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

3.Offer and Acceptance: By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

4. Grant and Consideration: In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

5.Representation of Authority to Contribute: If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

6.Notice of License Copyright: You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder's name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.

7. Use of Product Identity: You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

8. Identification: If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

9. Updating the License: Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

10 Copy of this License: You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

11. Use of Contributor Credits: You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

12 Inability to Comply: If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

13 Termination: This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

14 Reformation: If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

15 COPYRIGHT NOTICE
Open Game License v 1.0 Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

Bump Skill Copyright 2002, Jeremy Friesen.


----------



## Magic Rub

______
    
______
   

 ______ 
 ______ 
 ______ 
 ______ 
__  

 ______ 
  _-  
 __ __ 
 ______ 
 ______ 

    
______
    




__  
__  
__  

__


----------



## FullTinCan

Magic Rub said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ______
> 
> ______
> 
> 
> ______
> ______
> ______
> ______
> __
> 
> ______
> _-
> __ __
> ______
> ______
> 
> 
> ______
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> __
> __
> 
> __
> *



Now that is beautiful.


----------



## Psionicist

Google image search:
http://images.google.com/images?q=bump&ie=ISO-8859-1&hl=en


----------



## Magic Rub

bump


----------



## HellHound




----------



## Airwolf

Bump?


----------



## Magic Rub

Airwolf, what no boobs?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

bamp


----------



## Magic Rub

__________ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















__________ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















_____
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_____
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_____
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








________


----------



## Magic Rub

I like this...


The ol' double bump for a dead thread


----------



## Magic Rub

I could be hung for this... but not hong.


----------



## Palcadon

Haven't seen the bump thread in awhile.


----------



## Magic Rub

Poor Otis dead & gone
Left me here to sing his song
Pretty little girl with a red dress on
Poor Otis dead & gone


----------



## Heathen72

*Bumps?*

Palcadon:  Is that third picture bumps or bums?


----------



## Darkness

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *Bump? *



I love that picture, Airwolf...


----------



## Magic Rub

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I love that picture, Airwolf...  *




Was that a bump? Can Mod.'s bump? Is it a bump if a Mod. logs a short note? Are "sticky" threads like the ultimate bump? An Uber Bump if you will? Well will you? Is this a bump, or am I really asking questions? If a thread is Started by one person for the cause of showing bumps, & the thread is nothing but bumps by that person & other people, are they bumps or valid points to the discussion? Is this a valid point? Is anyone going to actually read this? Will they, or you, or I ("I" being Magic Rub) ever get whats actually happening here. I think we've stumbled on to a Rip in the Forum/thread continuum. I know that's not d20 compatable, but I think it has happend. How do you bump a thread that displays ways to bump? 




?




?




?



?



?


good bye...


----------



## Darkness

Magic Rub said:
			
		

> *(questions)*



No. Yes. Depends. In a way. If you will. No, I won't. Neither. Both. Possibly. Yes. No. Seems like. Oh well. Creatively, if possible.


----------



## Magic Rub

Darkness said:
			
		

> *No. Yes. Depends. In a way. If you will. No, I won't. Neither. Both. Possibly. Yes. No. Seems like. Oh well. Creatively, if possible. *




Eep, opp, ork, Ah Ah!?


----------



## orbitalfreak




----------



## randomling

Hello. I'm posting-on-every-thread-I-can-get-to girl today!

*bump*


----------



## Magic Rub

I suck


----------



## Magic Rub

Magic Rub said:
			
		

> *I suck  *




*OH NO I SUCK AGAIN!*


----------



## Magic Rub

Magic Rub said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OH NO I SUCK AGAIN! *




I may be the suckiest suck thats ever sucked a suck.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

"What? Me? Bumping the bumping thread? No...you must be mistaken. I would never do a thing like that.

Oh, I have? When? Now? Here? Ah. Sorry!"


----------



## Dreaddisease

_Edit: This text contained no content of any relevant nature, so it was removed_


----------



## Magic Rub

Dreaddisease said:
			
		

> *Edit: This text contained no content of any relevant nature, so it was removed *




you mean like this should be?

Bird! 
COW!
Bird!
Elf!
Bird!
Tim!
Bird!
Not you!
Bird!
Lava!
Bird!
Draw!
Bird!
&!
Bird!
Lox!
Bird!
You!
Bird!
Roof!
Bird!
ed!
Bird!


----------



## Magic Rub

__________________


_


______________________














_________________________________________________ 











*



EN World - Morrus' D&D/d20 News & Reviews Site* > *Meta - Forums About Forums* > *Meta* > *[OT] Creative Bumping*
__

Pages (2): *<<* *1* * [2] * _________________________________ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Last Thread_Next Thread_


----------



## Magic Rub

The links all work but I couldn't get it to format correctly. Oh well, I gave it a good try. Enjoy!


----------



## Dreaddisease

Yes




I agree




Sounds good




Hmmm.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Magic Rub said:
			
		

> *__________________
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> ______________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EN World - Morrus' D&D/d20 News & Reviews Site > Meta - Forums About Forums > Meta > [OT] Creative Bumping
> __
> 
> Pages (2): << 1  [2]  _________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Thread_Next Thread_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Just trying to up the strangeness on more time...*tallarn's brains drip slowly out of his ears and begin to pool on his shoulders*


----------



## Magic Rub

Check out this site it is SO cool


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

LOL. We shall surely start making people roll for SAN loss if they keep coming to this thread.


----------



## Magic Rub

The Moderators have insisted that if I'm going to keep posting mindless slop in this thread. That I should at least post 1 Enworld friendly link. A link that will enhance your EnWorld experience, (& possibly make them some money.) So without further adue please click on this text & take yourself on a journey that will lead you along what I would like to call "The Road to EnWorld Nirvana"


----------



## Magic Rub

*BUMP!*
click on bump


----------



## arwink

Okay, that's just darn sneaky.


----------



## Magic Rub

Magic Rub said:
			
		

> *BUMP!
> click on bump *






			
				arwink said:
			
		

> *Okay, that's just darn sneaky. *




I know! 

It's a bump, in the bump thread, that forces you to bump!


----------



## Dreaddisease

I refuse to respond to such impotence ... incompleteness ... Incorpulence ... improperness ... insolence ... incompetence ... okay one of those.


----------



## Magic Rub

Dreaddisease said:
			
		

> *I refuse to respond to such impotence ... incompleteness ... Incorpulence ... improperness ... insolence ... incompetence ... okay one of those. *




incontinence?


----------



## Magic Rub

*BUMP!*
click on bump


----------



## pogre

How did I get here?
Why am I in this handbasket?


----------



## alsih2o

bumping:


----------



## Magic Rub

It's not what you think


----------



## Kroax

Now why should I post in such a ridiculous thread?


----------



## Magic Rub

Kroax said:
			
		

> *Now why should I post in such a ridiculous thread?  *



Oh I get it fell for the "BUMP!" didn't you?


----------



## Jeph

.......................ll
.......................ll
.......................ll
.......................ll
................l......ll.....l
........=.........l..ll..l..............=
............= .......|............=
======== !!BUMP!! ========
............= ........|...........=
........=.........l...ll..l.............=
................l......ll.....l
.......................ll
.......................ll
.......................ll
.......................ll


----------



## drs

Testing if i can post, +bump.


----------



## Blacksway

12 Hours since the last post on the meta forum.... amazing!


----------



## orbitalfreak

The flag of the country of BUMP




		Code:
	

----------------------------
| *  /  |    ||    |  \  * |
|   *   | ** || ** |   *   |
|  /  * |____||____| *  \  |
|-------*    ||    *-------|
|  *   /  *  ||  *  \   *  |
|  *  / *   *||*   * \  *  |
|======== !!BUMP!! ========|
|  *  \ *   *||*   * /  *  |
|  *   \  *  ||  *  /   *  |
|-------*____||____*-------|
|  \  * |    ||    | *  /  |
|   *   | ** || ** |   *   |
| *  \  |    ||    |  /  * |
----------------------------


----------



## Magic Rub

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *The flag of the country of BUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> | *  /  |    ||    |  \  * |
> |   *   | ** || ** |   *   |
> |  /  * |____||____| *  \  |
> |-------*    ||    *-------|
> |  *   /  *  ||  *  \   *  |
> |  *  / *   *||*   * \  *  |
> |======== !!BUMP!! ========|
> |  *  \ *   *||*   * /  *  |
> |  *   \  *  ||  *  /   *  |
> |-------*____||____*-------|
> |  \  * |    ||    | *  /  |
> |   *   | ** || ** |   *   |
> | *  \  |    ||    |  /  * |
> ----------------------------
> 
> *




Looks like a borg cube.


----------



## orbitalfreak

> We are the Borg.
> Your biological and technological distinctiveness
> will be *bumped* to the top of the Meta Board.
> 
> Resistance is Futile.


----------



## Grim

sweet! bumpage! what a cool thingy. You could abuse this so much!


----------



## Welverin

What a bumping awesome smiley!


----------



## Magic Rub

Orbitalfreak


Awsome Bump!!!!!!!


----------



## Magic Rub

Magic Rub said:
			
		

> *Orbitalfreak
> 
> 
> Awsome Bump!!!!!!!
> *




Oh crap... I should have guessed this would happen...

_________________
Orbitalfreak


Awsome Bump!!!!!!!


----------



## Welverin

I miss this thread.


----------



## Magic Rub

Welverin said:
			
		

> *I miss this thread. *




How could you miss this thread?


----------



## Welverin

Magic Rub said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How could you miss this thread? *




It wasn't on top so I didn't see it.

Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## Ashwyn

I'm lost. Can someone give me directions to the general forum?


----------



## Magic Rub

I'm bumping this because it's Monday


----------



## Bagpuss

Magic Rub said:
			
		

> *I'm bumping this because it's Monday *




But it's Tuesday.


----------



## randomling

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *I'm lost. Can someone give me directions to the general forum? *




North 20 paces, East 6 paces, North 4 paces, and take the stairs down.


----------



## Magic Rub

Bagpuss said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But it's Tuesday. *




Read my sig. 


It could be that, or it could be a time zone thing... Brit boy!


----------



## Magic Rub

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> North 20 paces, East 6 paces, North 4 paces, and take the stairs down. *





NO! it's, North 4 paces, East 6 paces, North 20 paces then take the stairs down. If one was to go your way they'd be crossing through rules forum territory. And we all know what happens to people who post in the rules forum.


----------



## Dreaddisease

> And we all know what happens to people who post in the rules forum.




What?


----------



## orbitalfreak

Dreaddisease said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What? *




 You mean you don't know?  wow, I'm just stunned...


----------



## Dreaddisease

Me, mindless posting Zombie... Your hivemind threads attract my fingers to post meaningless dribble about bunnies and popcorn butter.  I think I will up my post count by bumping a bumping thread.


----------



## Magic Rub

Dreaddisease said:
			
		

> *Me, mindless posting Zombie... Your hivemind threads attract my fingers to post meaningless dribble about bunnies and popcorn butter.  I think I will up my post count by bumping a bumping thread. *




I resent your last post, I happen to like this thread! I bump it because it's fun, not to "UP" my post count. What exactly do I gain by Upping my post count? NOTHING! That's what, if you don't like the thread don't contribute to it. However if you do like the thread, then cool! Maybe next time you should phrase your bump (if it was indeed a bump?) less like a troll, & more like a bump. Unless of course that's what you're going for, because really Trolls are a good way to bump. They're a good way to attract the easily enraged, and/or simple minded masses.  LOL, which would include nearly every human to ever live. Just gotta know what buttons to press really. 

and in closing let me say...

1. Kobolds are the stupidest creatures (in every respect) in all of D&D!
2. A level 2 party should be able to kill a CR28 Dragon. 
3. I love George Lucas.
4. I hate George Lucas.
5. J.R.R. Tolken should have never lived.
4. Trekkies suck.
5. The Sage is always right
6. Pirate Cat couldn't moderate his way out of a wet paper bag.
7. Morris sells his own blood, & other bodily fluids to keep this site running. Enworld is a nothing but a money pit for him! Maybe we should each give him a (dollar, yen, pound, euro, ect. ect.) to help out. 
8. I hope the polar ice caps melt
9. Only losers eat cheese
10. Santa's elves are what elves should really look like













Just kidding


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Bagpuss said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But it's Tuesday. *




Tsk. It's *FRIDAY!*


----------



## Welverin

Magic Rub said:
			
		

> *10. Santa's elves are what elves should really look like*




ALRIGHT, THAT'S IT! I'M TAKING YOU OUT!

How dare you say that when they're so obviously gnomes!

Your days are numbered!


----------



## Magic Rub

Welverin said:
			
		

> *Your days are numbered! *




Yes, yes they are. In many different ways. Like by date, today being  06/12/02. Then there is time. ect ect ect.


----------



## Dreaddisease

but even the numbering is different.  See you live in 6/12/02 and I live in 12/6/02 which makes things really wacky here in yankeeville. 

And Sometimes I live in 20020612 which gets really confusing because it doesn't have any slashed making it a better number than a date number.


----------



## Magic Rub

Dreaddisease said:
			
		

> *but even the numbering is different.  See you live in 6/12/02 and I live in 12/6/02 which makes things really wacky here in yankeeville. *




It has little to do with the country you live in, it's more of a personal prefrence I think. 

6/12/02 (d/m/y) seems logical to me... 12/06/02 is a bit of a jumble in my eyes. You wouldn't tell/write the "Time" in such a twisted manner.

Lets say the time is 05(hours):45(mins):30(sec) or 5:45:30

it would never be written...

45(mins):05(hours):30(sec) or 45:05:30

Of course it is not uncommon to SAY the date as December 6th, 2002. But that's a different ball of wax. It's also not uncommon to SAY the date "The 6th of December, 2002". I think I've just lost me  


This is less of a bump & more of a Rant isn't it. You'd think by now I'd have the hang of this Bump thing wouldn't you?


----------



## orbitalfreak

I always use the mm/dd/yyyy format.  Today is 12/06/2002, and I was born on 09/13/1983.  Yes, I include the leading zeroes...

A poice officer pulled over Werner Heisenberg for speeding.  Upon approaching the vehicle, the cop asked "So, do you know how fast you were going?"

Werner replied: "No, but I know where I am."
 // This has been a Boring, Useless, Mindless, Post.


----------



## Welverin

Magic Rub said:
			
		

> *This is less of a bump & more of a Rant isn't it. You'd think by now I'd have the hang of this Bump thing wouldn't you? *




It's a bump masquerading as a rant, so all is good.


----------



## Magic Rub

Welverin said:
			
		

> *It's a bump masquerading as a rant, so all is good. *




If you say so.


----------



## Magic Rub

Oh & here is my monday bump!



Bump


----------



## Dreaddisease

Whoops, I yawned and accidentally bumped on tuesday.


----------



## orbitalfreak

A bump while I'm putting off studying for my Physics finals...


----------



## jdavis

I can't believe I sat here and read the whole bump thread.


----------



## Magic Rub

jdavis said:
			
		

> *I can't believe I sat here and read the whole bump thread. *




It's the best, and the coolest, and the most neet, and spiffy, and and...


Ya this is a bump too


----------



## orbitalfreak

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *A bump while I'm putting off studying for my Physics finals... *





And another as I get back home from taking my Physics final.


----------



## Welverin

*I do, so...*



			
				Magic Rub said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If you say so. *




So...


----------



## Magic Rub

*Re: I do, so...*



			
				Welverin said:
			
		

> *So... *




A needle pulling thread?


----------



## Welverin

I wonder where this link goes...


----------



## Dreaddisease

Welverin said:
			
		

> *I wonder where this link goes... *




Hopefully away from this thread... 

And yes, bumpola


----------



## Magic Rub

Ack! My Monday bump is a day late...


----------



## orbitalfreak

Magic Rub said:
			
		

> *Ack! My Monday bump is a day late... *




Late... shame on you. *tsk* *tsk* *tsk*

Let's me grab the Tuesday Bump though!


----------



## Magic Rub

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Late... shame on you. *tsk* *tsk* *tsk*
> 
> Let's me grab the Tuesday Bump though!  *




I had already done that... you're to late Mmmwaaahahahaha.


----------



## Welverin

This is the pre-weekend climb to the top of the mountain.


----------



## orbitalfreak

BUMP and JUMP


----------



## Magic Rub

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *BUMP and JUMP *




Jump, like jump a shark?


----------



## Airwolf

Here are some small bumps.


----------



## Samnell

Everyone should wear mass-produced Bavarian underwear or die screaming.


----------



## Welverin

The muffler on my car fell off yesterday as I was driving over a speed-bump, needless to say it wasn't a very good day.


----------



## Magic Rub

Welverin said:
			
		

> *THe muffler on my car fell off yesterday as I was driving over a speed-bump, needless to say it wasn't a very good day. *




My Car has been with out a muffler for almost a year now. I should really get on that.


----------



## Welverin

Anyone else ever wake up with a _bump_ on their head and not know how it got there?


----------



## Welverin

bumpalicious!


----------



## Magic Rub

It's been a while...


----------



## orbitalfreak

Magic Rub said:
			
		

> *It's been a while... *



...Since I could hold my head up high...


----------



## seasong

I can't believe how shamelessly you people are bumping this thread. I mean, really!


----------



## Magic Rub

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *...Since I could hold my head up high... *




...and it's been a while...


----------



## AGGEMAM

Oh .. I'm not going to participate in a silly bumping game ...

*BUMP*

... darn my lack of selfcontrol.


----------



## orbitalfreak

Magic Rub said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ...and it's been a while... *




...Since I first saw you.


----------



## seasong

Magic Rub said:
			
		

> It has little to do with the country you live in, it's more of a personal prefrence I think.
> 
> 6/12/02 (d/m/y) seems logical to me... 12/06/02 is a bit of a jumble in my eyes. You wouldn't tell/write the "Time" in such a twisted manner.




It's organized by information priority. The part of the year you are in is more important than the specific day of the month. It's more meaningful, for example, to say that "It's December ARGH" as you are killed than to say that "It's the sixth ARGH".

Both are more important the year, which has little impact on daily life.

For a proper _logical_ order, of course, you can't beat 2002-12-06. This both allows it to match up with the methods for time (to use your example, you would not say 30:45:05 (30 seconds, 45 minutes, and 5 o'clock), AND allows count-based mechanical sorting to more easily resort dates.

However, that still screws up the order of information usefulness. With hours, minutes and seconds, the logical order just happens to match.


----------



## Welverin

seasong said:
			
		

> *It's organized by information priority. The part of the year you are in is more important than the specific day of the month. It's more meaningful, for example, to say that "It's December ARGH" as you are killed than to say that "It's the sixth ARGH".
> 
> Both are more important the year, which has little impact on daily life.
> 
> For a proper logical order, of course, you can't beat 2002-12-06. This both allows it to match up with the methods for time (to use your example, you would not say 30:45:05 (30 seconds, 45 minutes, and 5 o'clock), AND allows count-based mechanical sorting to more easily resort dates.
> 
> However, that still screws up the order of information usefulness. With hours, minutes and seconds, the logical order just happens to match. *




Now *that's* creative bumping!


----------



## seasong




----------



## Ashwyn

This is foolishness. Why do you people keep bumping a thread about bumping? It serves no purpose.


----------



## jgbrowning

Ouch!

joe b.


----------



## orbitalfreak

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> *Ouch!*




What happened? Did you _bump_ your head?


----------



## Ashwyn

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What happened? Did you bump your head? *



Good grief, this is pathetic. I hope this thread died soon.


----------



## Welverin

So long as humanity survives people shall _bump_ their heads!


----------



## orbitalfreak

Welverin said:
			
		

> *So long as humanity survives people shall bump their heads! *




And so long as these boards survive, people shall _bump_ their threads!


----------



## Ashwyn

Wahaha, this thread is slipping down the page, and will soon disappear forever! Just as I planned.


----------



## Magic Rub

_*"The most merciful thing in the world, I think, is the inability of the human mind to correlate all its contents. We live on a placid island of ignorance in the midst of black seas of infinity, and it was not meant that we should voyage far. The sciences, each straining in its own direction, have hitherto harmed us little; but some day the piecing together of dissociated knowledge will open up such terrifying vistas of reality, and of our frightful position therein, that we shall either go mad from the revelation or flee from the light into the peace and safety of a new dark age." *_


----------



## Welverin

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *And so long as these boards survive, people shall bump their threads! *




I feel plagiarized.


----------



## orbitalfreak

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I feel plagiarized. *




Well, as they say, imitation is the sincerest form of piracy.


----------



## Ashwyn

Yes, fall, FALL INTO OBLIVION!!!


----------



## Magic Rub

Obili-what's-it?


----------



## Magic Rub

YOU SHALL NOT PASS!


----------



## The Forsaken One

Live for the Swarm!!!


----------



## Magic Rub

BUmp


----------



## orbitalfreak

Whatever you do, don't click this >link< !!!!


----------



## Magic Rub

Ooh  now that was just mean!


----------



## Magic Rub




----------



## Magic Rub

Doesn't anyone want to add to this? am I alone in my need to bump.


----------



## Magic Rub

Hello (hello hello hello)

Is any body there (there there there)

Ecco (ecco ecco ecco)


----------



## Arthur Tealeaf

I remember starting a bump thread back on Eric Noah's old boards or sumthin'... I think it had to be closed because it got too many posts, server couldn't handle a certain amount of posts


----------



## Magic Rub

Bimp!

Rump!

Stump!

Imp!

Trump!

Dump!

Bomp!

Grump!

Blimp!

Bort!

Lump!

Butt!

B...
B...
B...

UM....

UM...

P!


Bump!


----------



## Gorlax

This is my first post, so I'm not exactly sure what I'm doing.  Can I make red text? Can I make blue text? Cool.  Um, what does this "submit reply" button do?  Only one way to find out.


----------



## Magic Rub

Gosh do you think this is a...
*BUMP  *


----------



## Magic Rub

BUMP


----------



## Magic Rub




----------



## Viking Bastard

You are all pathetic!  Don't you have any lives?!?

What kinda moron do you have to be to post in this thing!


----------



## Impeesa

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *A poice officer pulled over Werner Heisenberg for speeding.  Upon approaching the vehicle, the cop asked "So, do you know how fast you were going?"
> 
> Werner replied: "No, but I know where I am."*




I'm such a geek, I find that funny. 

Not this thread though, it's stupid, and I don't see why anyone would bother bumping it. 

--Impeesa--


----------



## Welverin

Poor bump thread, I apologize for neglecting you for so long.


----------



## KDLadage

As a matter of civil conversation, the very idea of the bump is one that seems sorely out of place. After all, if you have nothing to add to the conversation, then why bother moving it to the top of the conversation stack? It has found itself sliding from the top to the bottom, and should it pass into the oblivion of page 2, then so be it. It had its chance. It was given every oportunity to succeed as a thread.

The fact that it failed to capitalize on that oportunity is not MY fault... so why should I take the time out of my busy day; why should I be burdoned with having to maintain the status of some stupid, forgotten, ignored and useless thread that nobody wants to respond to anyway?

Honestly... it is my fault? Am I to blame for hte ineptitude of threads such as this one? Is it my responcibility to keep it atop page 1? NO!

And I resent the implication that it is! Who the hell are you to tell me what threads I have to view? What if I WANT the damn thing to die and go away? Who are you to force it back into my life and force me to have to see it again, and again, and again. Many other, farm more deserving threads are being shoved off the page while these pathetic looser threads think they can dominate only because there are more of them.

Well, EXCUSE ME!


----------



## KDLadage

In case anyone missed this, BUMP.


----------



## Viking Bastard

Oh please, KDLadge, don't try to disguise your bumping with a fancy flow of words.  Your intent is obvious.


----------



## Welverin

*Bravo! Well bumped good sir!*



			
				KDLadage said:
			
		

> *
> Many other, farm more deserving threads are being shoved off the page while these pathetic looser threads think they can dominate only because there are more of them.*




If they're so deserving then why are they being shoved off the first page? If they were as deserving as you claim then people would post in them and they would stay at the top of page one where they allegedly deserve to be.

A bumped thread is inherently more deserving, because at least some one cared enough about it to post in it to make sure others would see it and have the chance to appreciate it.

So in conclusion _*BUMP!*_


----------



## KDLadage

I have nothing to add to this conversation.


----------



## orbitalfreak

KDLadage said:
			
		

> *I have nothing to add to this conversation. *




Then why post here?


----------



## KDLadage

Because
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
can?


----------



## orbitalfreak

BUZZZ!!!! Wrong answer!
::assumes authoratorian voice::
According to official Star Trek Geekdom, the proper response to such an inquiry is the following quote:


> Originally said by Capt. Kirk, ST:VI
> Because it's there!




postcount += 1;


----------



## Welverin

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *BUZZZ!!!! Wrong answer!
> ::assumes authoratorian voice::
> According to official Star Trek Geekdom, the proper response to such an inquiry is the following quote: *




Ok Mr ST geek, can you tell me why God needs a star ship?


----------



## orbitalfreak

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok Mr ST geek, can you tell me why God needs a star ship? *




Because ... because ... becau...?
I don't remember!!!  ::runs away crying::

Maybe because he doesn't want to <u>bump</u> into any black holes without protection?


----------



## Welverin

_klump_


----------



## Magic Rub

It's all about cause and effect


----------



## orbitalfreak

Magic Rub said:
			
		

> *It's all about cause and effect *




...A chain of events,
All of this chaos makes perfect sense...


----------



## Welverin

THE SENSES SONG (Episode 44)
Music by Randy Rogel.
Lyrics by Randy Rogel and Tom Ruegger.


Yakko: The sense of sight
       Is what guides us right
       When we go out on walks.
Wakko: The sense of smell's
       The way you tell
       That you need to change your socks.
Dot  : The sense of touch
       Is what hurts so much
       When you bang your toe on the bed.
Yakko: The sense of hearing is something good
       'Cause if a tree falls in the wood
       Would there be a sound? You bet there would
       If it landed on top of your head
YW+D : Your head
       If a tree lands on top of your head!

Wakko: The sense of taste
       Affects your waist
Yakko: Which makes five senses in all.
Dot  : There's a sixth sense, too, but it's hard to explain
       It's a psychic connection inside of your brain
       So you can understand people like Shirley MacLaine
Yakko: Who wear crystals they bought in the mall
YW+D : The mall
       Who wear crystals they bought in the mall!

Yakko: And now the other senses!

Dot  : There are scents you can smell
       Like cologne from Chanel
       Or the scents of expensive perfume.
Yakko: There are scents of flowers
       We hope overpowers
       The kitty box next to your room.
       Phew!
Wakko: There's a sense of pride
       You have deep down inside
Yakko: When you practice a sense of fair play.
Dot  : There are dollars and cents that you pay at a toll
Yakko: Or the census man who is taking a poll
Wakko: And a sense of confusion; we're out of control
YW+D : And they really should take us away
       Away
       They really should take us away!

Dot  : There's a sense of humor
       A sense of doom, or
       A sense of awe, sense of timing.
Yakko: The sense of a word
       A sense of absurd
       Like trying to do all this rhyming!
Dot  : There's incense
Wakko: And horse sense
Yakko: And common sense, it's true.
Dot  : Sense of wonder, sense of beauty
Wakko: Sense of honor, sense of duty
Yakko: A sense of doubt, a sense of danger
Dot  : A sense of fear, when you meet a stranger
Wakko: A sense of style, a sense of worth
Yakko: A sense of direction for knowing the earth
YW+D : A sense of dread as we're singing this song
       That it's starting to turn out completely all wrong
       And it's time that we end it because it's too long
       'Cause it just doesn't make any sense
       Nonsense
       This song doesn't make any sense!


----------



## demiurge1138

Wow. I am overwhelmed by the bizzarrosity of this thread. So much so that I had to invent a new word to describe it. And so, in conclusion,


Bump.

Thank you. 

Demiurge out.


----------



## Welverin

_slump_


----------



## Welverin

*oh the irony.*

_PAGE THREE_*!*


----------



## Welverin

_dump_


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid

*hey look what I found!*

Where  the heck is Airwolf??


----------



## Darrin Drader

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> Where  the heck is Airwolf??




Good question. I haven't seen him or his scantily clad avatar in a while.


----------



## Welverin

So what is it you two really miss Airwolf or his sig pic?


----------



## Darrin Drader

Maybe not so much creative bumping, but I just ruined my Microsoft split keyboard, so now I have to get used to a standard keyboard again. 

How did I do it, you ask? Well, I was chasing my dog around the house with one of those light-weight plastic blow-up balls. I needed to put my daughter to bed, so I threw the ball into the living room, which knocked over a glass I'd had Coke and ice in. It was mainly water that went into the keyboard since the majority of the Coke had already been drank by that point. but regardless, it seeped into the keyboard and it now appears to be ruined. I opened the thing up and wiped  it out with a paper towel, but I think I just made matters worse.

Now I have to teach myself how to type all over again. Goodbye 50 words per minute.


----------



## Piratecat

Or you can buy a new split keyboard!


----------

